# CUPS and SMB OH NOOO!



## X Rocks (Sep 27, 2002)

Here's the low-down on the situation:

My roommate and I have been messing with trying to print from his computer (running Win XP) to mine running 10.2 (6d52).  He's a linux admin here at school, but he and I are having the hardest time.   We've tried seemingly everything in CUPS and in SAMBA.  

Here's one problem:   Whenever I configure the printer using the web interface with CUPS, it alters SOMETHING so that I can't print.  to remedy the problem, I remove the printer in PrintCenter and add it again...everything works fine (for ME, he still can't print).

Question:    is the samba version that comes with 10.2 the full deal?  If not, where can I download it.

Perhaps we are getting something wrong with sharing the printer with Samba...I don't know.  If someone would be so kind as to share with us their printer share that would be wonderful.  I have an Epson Stylus Photo 820.


----------



## btoneill (Sep 27, 2002)

The smb that comes with 10.2 is the real deal. I've found some issues with printer sharing with CUPS and SMB on 10.2. It's doing some really strange things that I'm still tracking down. The closest I've been able to find as a cause is some supposed issues with CUPS 1.14 and handling raw printer data. If I get time to finally solve this issue I'll post the fun solution 

Brian


----------



## howardm4 (Oct 5, 2002)

You might want to manually go
in and edit the /etc/cups/cupsd.conf file
so that 'debug' is your LogLevel.

That'll put a boatload of info into /var/log/cups/error_log and perhaps help
determine the cause of the problem.

I will say that just yesterday, I got my Lombard/Jag/CUPS printing through Win2K w/o
SMB.  I simply did LPR/LPD type printing and
had LPD services running on W2K.  Depending
on the printer, you *may* have to download
the gimp-print s/w as it contains a boatload of
additional drivers (I needed it cause I have an
Epson 875)


----------



## xophere (Oct 26, 2002)

Yes I need this too.  hp printer drivers work fine from shell and apps but can seem to get samba to  see the cups print queue.

There are no good faq's on this except general ones for samba and cups but none that account for OSX.  

I am trying to print from XP through 10.2.

Shares are fine but smbstatus does not see the printer.


----------



## BSDimwit (Oct 30, 2002)

I got my mac to print to windows shared printer via cups, but I haven't tried it the other way around.  Another work around you could try is to use http printing instead of samba.  I got that to work with Freebsd and cups without too much trouble.  I would definately get the gimp-print package though,  They have a pretty useful faq section too.

http://gimp-print.sourceforge.net 

Hope this helps.


----------



## hypocampers (Oct 30, 2002)

CUPS doesn't use SMB but uses lpr and such, however MacOSX may broadcast the printer using the SMB protocol and do the routing internaly.   A bit like NT broadcasting and AppleTalk device for a Mac in the "LAN" environment, but is actually a printspooler for an NT printer.

CUPS is brilliant for really weired problems, like getting CGM (not using expensive converters) to Non-postscript printers that do not have proper drivers, the foomatic interface  saved our posteriors.

I must admit I've not used the SMB rptocol to export mac devices into the PC domain,but I have downloaded the SAMBA package and installed it for sharing disks and such, maybe there is something there to look at.


----------

